
VS 2010 drops support for Emacs key bindings - rayvega
http://connect.microsoft.com/VisualStudio/feedback/details/465750/emacs-keyboard-mapping-scheme-not-working-in-visual-studio-2010-beta-1#
======
smerritt
As an Emacs user, I've never found Emacs-ish keybindings in other applications
to be helpful. Take Textmate, for example. Its default keybindings are a
little bit Emacs-ish, and they're just enough to lull me into a false sense of
security. Control-[f,b,a,e] do what I expect, but as soon as I try to go
forward a word (Meta f), the Find dialog box pops up and steals focus.

In applications that don't try to emulate Emacs, I get slapped on the wrist
the first time I try an Emacs command; it's immediate feedback that "hey,
bozo, this isn't Emacs".

------
a1g
oh noes, why?

